# Гемангиома шейного отдела позвоночника - С6



## Сивоплясова Елена (10 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте нужна Ваша профессиональная помощь!
Мне 33 года. 
Месяц назад сделав МРТ у меня обнаружили гемангиому шейного отдела позвоночника С6 занимающая тело позвоночника тотально. Сходив на консультацию к нейрохирургу в онкологический диспансер мне категорично сказали, что в моем случае делать только лучевую терапию. Болей у меня нет. Я дополнительно сделала КТ шейного отдела. Я много читала о методе лечения вертебропластикой.
Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать в моей ситуации? Насколько она опасна? 
Снимки МРТ и заключения МРТ, КТ прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (10 Фев 2015)

*Сивоплясова Елена*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Сивоплясова Елена (10 Фев 2015)

Спасибо, обратилась!


----------



## vbl15 (11 Фев 2015)

Можно при наличии показаний сделать вертебропластику.


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Фев 2015)

*Сивоплясова Елена*, покажите пожалуйста КТ


----------



## Сивоплясова Елена (11 Фев 2015)

Добрый день! Спасибо за ответ. Я просто не знаю какие фото загружать КТ, поэтому если есть возможность зайти на яндекс диск по ссылке https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk загрузить и распаковать папку с КТ. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2015)

*Сивоплясова Елена*, в этой теме есть рекомендации, как разместить снимки с диска - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
У врачей нет времени и возможности работать с файлами на других ресурсах.


----------



## Сивоплясова Елена (11 Фев 2015)

Добрый вечер! Я загрузила несколько фото КТ, посмотрите пожалуйста. 

               

Спасибо.


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Фев 2015)

Добрый день!


Сивоплясова Елена написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать в моей ситуации? Насколько она опасна?


Это  случайная находка, бояться не стоит, асимптомные гемангиомы "цементируют" по большому желанию обратившегося или по большому желанию хирурга.


----------



## ВераН (13 Фев 2015)

Елена, здравствуйте! Консультанты форума ответили на ваш вопрос. Я лишь могу поделиться собственным опытом.
У меня десять гемангиом в позвоночнике, одну крупную в грудном отделе, которая показала рост за два года наблюдения, врачи рекомендовали зацементировать. Что я и сделала в прошлом году. Так же как и вам, мне говорили что это случайные находки, что это вовсе даже и не опухоль, а вариант развития костной ткани позвонка(старость, хе-хе ). Говорили, что были единичные случаи переломов от гемагниомы, но никто лично с этим не сталкивался. Ну и я пришла к выводу, что лечение (цементирование) вреда не принесёт,а может быть принесёт даже пользу. И сделать это надо спокойно в плановом порядке в крупном специализированном ЛУ, имеющим большой опыт нейрохирургических/ортопедических операций.


Сивоплясова Елена написал(а):


> мне категорично сказали, что в моем случае делать только лучевую терапию


Бред какой-то. Вот я не разу не врач, и то знаю, что лучевую терапию проводят при злокачественных опухолях в паллиативных целях (убрать боли, сдержать рост опухоли). Нарисуют фломастером крестик на шее и будут лупить радиацией плюс/минус километр. 
Я узнавала про радиохирургию (Кибер-нож), как один из вариантов лечения. По этому вопросу мне удалось поговорить с руководительницей Челябинского Кибер-ножа. Она сказала, радиохирургию гемангиом делают только при невозможности проведения вертебропластики, и лечебный эффект от Кибер-ножа ожидается через 2-3 года. А при вертебропластике эффект укрепления и обезболивания наступает сразу. Т.е. применение радиации не ваш случай.


----------



## Сивоплясова Елена (14 Фев 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> 
> Это  случайная находка, бояться не стоит, асимптомные гемангиомы "цементируют" по большому желанию обратившегося или по большому желанию хирурга.


Большое спасибо за консультацию !


ВераН написал(а):


> Елена, здравствуйте! Консультанты форума ответили на ваш вопрос. Я лишь могу поделиться собственным опытом.
> У меня десять гемангиом в позвоночнике, одну крупную в грудном отделе, которая показала рост за два года наблюдения, врачи рекомендовали зацементировать. Что я и сделала в прошлом году. Так же как и вам, мне говорили что это случайные находки, что это вовсе даже и не опухоль, а вариант развития костной ткани позвонка(старость, хе-хе ). Говорили, что были единичные случаи переломов от гемагниомы, но никто лично с этим не сталкивался. Ну и я пришла к выводу, что лечение (цементирование) вреда не принесёт,а может быть принесёт даже пользу. И сделать это надо спокойно в плановом порядке в крупном специализированном ЛУ, имеющим большой опыт нейрохирургических/ортопедических операций....


Большое спасибо за Ваш отзыв, Ваши советы мне пригодятся !


----------

